# Floppy hat



## Annie (18 Jul 2006)

I haven't been on tour yet but for you guys who have been, how often do you wear the floppy hat instead of your helmet? Regardless of how sunny it gets over there, there has to be something done about the brim - I know some guys cut theirs shorter but how much do you cut off?


----------



## Trinity (18 Jul 2006)

Ha  HA  ugh

Don't cut the brim

It's made for your protection from the sun

And made for your protection from the RSM because he'll kill you if you cut the brim


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2006)

Well,

You could make it into a Koifa...







and be the stylish one, but I tend to agree with the good padre...leave it alone.

dileas

tess


----------



## Trinity (18 Jul 2006)

btw tess..

Happy Birthday..  I missed is apparently.. sorry   :-\


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jul 2006)

I have heard rumours that some people trim their brims. I have heard, from that same rumour mill, that they do not cut away more than two seams' worth, as that has been found to provide the proper mix of shade, stiffness, and difficulty for RSMs to perceive.


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Jul 2006)

I have also heard rumours that some people thread a length of flexible stainless steel wire into the brim, in order to form it and keep it from flopping into their field of view...


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I have heard, from that same rumour mill, that they do not cut away more than two seams' worth, as that has been found to provide the proper mix of shade, stiffness, and difficulty for RSMs to perceive.


Prior to counting "seams", check it out: there is but ONE seam: concentric (like the old "groove" on vinyl LPs of old).  Cut a seam, and trace it around and the next thing you have is a beanie ;D


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jul 2006)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> I have also heard rumours that some people thread a length of flexible stainless steel wire into the brim, in order to form it and keep it from flopping into their field of view...


I have heard the same rumours.





			
				von Garvin said:
			
		

> Prior to counting "seams", check it out: there is but ONE seam: concentric (like the old "groove" on vinyl LPs of old).  Cut a seam, and trace it around and the next thing you have is a beanie


yeah, I couldn't really figure out how to describe it. That seemed the best. (I don't wear the stupid, useless thing, so I can't make it any clearer.)


----------



## Shamrock (18 Jul 2006)

This is (hopefully) a no-brainer.  When you shorten the brim, seal the end with the trimmings.  Makes it harder for RSM's to spot the handiwork, though for some you'll have to get it professionally tailored because the RSM will want to inspect the stitching.


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I don't wear the stupid, useless thing.



+1


----------



## Trooper Hale (18 Jul 2006)

That's a pretty tough rule isn't it? Not cutting the brim? I know blokes back home who allegedly trim it so short it can be tucked behind their ears...PT instructors are a strange breed though  . Seems that mod'ing gear isn't exactly smiled upon over here. Should see the stitching in my hat too, its truly awful but it sure makes it a hell of a lot easier to get things done without the brim covering you eyes like it does when your wearing your "f###stick hat"....Allegedly that is.
What ever happened to the old "If it works, use it" or the "Different horses for different courses" theory?


----------



## Shamrock (18 Jul 2006)

Hale said:
			
		

> What ever happened to the old "If it works, use it" or the "Different horses for different courses" theory?



The 90's


----------



## Trooper Hale (18 Jul 2006)

haha, Good answer! Brief, to the point and subtly elequent


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2006)

It's a hat designed to protect you from the sun....not a fashion statement     :

Get 2...one for garrison and one for the field if you need a shortened brim.

Oh, the "Howdy Doodie" style went out years ago.....and most people who wear it now look like a horses arse.

My $0.02 worth

Regards


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Jul 2006)

Yeah.. mine is nicely worked.  I took the outside "rim" off... cut my two lines... then using a sewing machine... I put the outside "rim" back on.  It looks almost stock.  I get the odd "did you cut your rim?" my answer is always "it shrunk in the wash".

I'll post a pic shortly comparing my two hats.  One recently recovered from the field.. with no name in it.  Wish I could find the owner....wonder why they always tell us to mark our kit?


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Jul 2006)

Hey, Bzz

Did you find that hat any where near Day Hill and/or Sharpe's woods?  If so, I have a candidate who lost his.  Honestly. 

E-Mail me on DIN and I can give you info on how to collect a case of beer for it (I'm sure that the young gentleman wouldn't mind paying for his hat back)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Jul 2006)

Nope.. it was recovered in the Jerusalem bivouac area...beside a tree.. also recovered: a broken QY RANG hat badge.. not sure if the two are connected.. they were nowhere near each other.  The funny thing about it was my students had just been sitting there so I was sure I'd be able to yell at one of them for leaving it lying around but once I confirmed they all had theirs..I took ownership of it.


----------



## MPIKE (20 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> (I'm sure that the young gentleman wouldn't mind paying for his hat back)



http://cgi.ebay.ca/CANADIAN-MILITARY-CADPAT-BOONIE-HAT-SIZE-7-3-4_W0QQitemZ260010264347QQihZ016QQcategoryZ36071QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

At $70US..


----------



## Towards_the_gap (20 Jul 2006)

but about modding it-

if you're on KAF the litte pakistani tailors shop will do it for less than $10. trim it that is. and restitch the brim.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Jul 2006)

That's what I did, trim and resew.  As for paying for a lost hat, under $20 at QM...with a lost/damage report.


----------



## BitterAndTwisted (11 Jan 2007)

I wouldnt mod your floppy hat On KAF some limp dick will not like and and charge your ass $600 is what mine cost me and the kicker is when I was about to be marched in for orders parade 3 guys walked by with "really " cut down brims oh well whats the army without getting fucked around


----------



## riggermade (11 Jan 2007)

Funny thing...before Roto 0 I never ever "modified" any floppy hats but I did seem to have to repair the brim on alot of them f


----------



## Bergeron 971 (11 Jan 2007)

A couple budies and I use WEED EATER string, that plastic string inside the trim to keep it pimping out or our eyes.


----------



## MPSHIELD (12 Jan 2007)

At least our Bonnie Hat is not as wide as the MARPAT one. Judging from the photo It seems the Marines boonie hat has a very  wide brim on theirs. I don't think ours is as Wide is that! Then again I could be wrong. I have not compared them side by side.


----------



## Lerch (12 Jan 2007)

That's a picture of the MARPAT trials. Weird things tend to surface for trial uniforms...such as sunhats 

Most pictures I've seen of the Marines with their boonies didn't look grossly oversized.


----------



## MPSHIELD (12 Jan 2007)

Thank goodness. It does look incredibly wide for brim of a hat.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (12 Jan 2007)

got friends that have those marpat hats, funny how they all cut teh brim down,


----------



## Fraser.g (12 Jan 2007)

If ya think the brim on the MARPAT head dress is huge, ya should see the brim on the ADF one. 
When I find a pic I will post one

GF


----------



## Trooper Hale (12 Jan 2007)

Ours isn't that big, you probably saw it at a funny angle. Like i said previous, most ADF folks cut there hats down or buy a good Boonie hat. But at the same time, plenty of people keep the hat as issued and stick a bit of wire in there. The clever kids look past the LCF and keep there hats big, we do live in a pretty hot, sunny country  
That Marpat thing looks ridiculously big compared to ours.


----------



## RangerRay (12 Jan 2007)

It's too bad that they didn't keep the old-style bush hat...nice and compact, covered the head, and didn't flop around!

The only downside was when some officers insisted on wearing them elf-syle!


----------



## Bergeron 971 (12 Jan 2007)

I liked the old style as well if you knew how to wear it. It gave a Cdn attitude in the bush. but of course we need to follow the US.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2007)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> but of course we need to follow the US.



More crap coming from you eh ? I hated the old bush cap and so did most people i know.  I remember all the happy faces when we were issued US boonie hats for OP KINETIC. Its not because the US uses the same or similar kit that we "followed them".  By your logic, we probably shouldnt use the CP-140 ( USN P-3 Orion) the CC-130, the CF-188 and so on........


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jan 2007)

The giggle hat, the DPDU (desert pattern) hat we are issued has two styles, both short and wide brimmed, and we get both types issed, but for reasons unknown, the lads (mostly Paras) still take their wide brimmed hats to the local tailor, and get them trimmed down, and it looks like a factory job.

No charges laid here though, because you can't realy tell a trimmed wide brim from a issued short brim, unless you're a member of the offical hat police, or get very close, as they are both about the same. Besides, there is more serious shyte going on around us to be concerned with a hat.

Hey Bergeron, whats with the sour/anti attitude with the US? I work with them all the time here, and their kit is excellent, more important, they know their shyte here. Don't make a fool of yourself.

Now, about the old Robin Hood POS hat. It was ueless!

Silly ear flaps and sunburnt necks. Poor design. Piss poor ventilation. I wore it from 1976 to 1995.

The new CADPAT floppy I seen was a vast improvement, and the removeable kepi thingo, well, thats Cdn add-on, not a US thing. The hat has good ventilation, and even an adjustable chin strap on it. The hat is good, and bagging it and comparing it to US eqpt is sensless, and not needed. It proves nothing, adn shows your ignorance and contempt. The US kit is good, and if it was a copy, it would be because the design was practical. 

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Bergeron 971 (12 Jan 2007)

Geez, I meant it as a joke, I love the US. Hell I want a dual citizenship, and are we not aloud our opinion in these fourms? Seems to me that only the admin's and mod's can state their opinion.. :-[ I feel REALLY picked on since I saw a friend on these forums and found out he made Para Coy and said his first name...
I've done nothing wrong. I'm feeling the same way I felt when I joined the Cameron Cadets 2360 and wasn't in the cool click at first cause I was from Quebec and french.....
Despite the way I was treated then I still think the Camerons was one of my faverate regiment I had ever been with.

I've never lied about who I was and what I do. I've never done anything wrong by purpose. Why do i feel singled out?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2007)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> Geez, I meant it as a joke, I love the US. Hell I want a dual citizenship, and are we not aloud our opinion in these fourms? Seems to me that only the admin's and mod's can state their opinion.. :-[ I feel REALLY picked on since I saw a friend on these forums and found out he made Para Coy and said his first name...
> I've done nothing wrong. I'm feeling the same way I felt when I joined the Cameron Cadets 2360 and wasn't in the cool click at first cause I was from Quebec and french.....
> Despite the way I was treated then I still think the Camerons was one of my faverate regiment I had ever been with.
> 
> I've never lied about who I was and what I do. I've never done anything wrong by purpose. Why do i feel singled out?



I'm from Quebec and i'm French too........i dont think thats your problem.

You meant it as a joke, fair enough......carry on


----------



## Bergeron 971 (12 Jan 2007)

Thank you aviator.  :cheers:


----------



## Shamrock (12 Jan 2007)

I believe this is appropriate...


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Jan 2007)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> I feel REALLY picked on since I saw a friend on these forums and found out he made Para Coy and said his first name...
> I've done nothing wrong. I'm feeling the same way I felt when I joined the Cameron Cadets 2360 and wasn't in the cool click at first cause I was from Quebec and french.....



Berge,

I did not see your US comment as humourous, as there is too much Yank bashing these sdays, and personally, its disgusting, considering whats going on over here (brave acts every day and I find the anti US comments in bad taste put forward by those who are clueless and safe in their happy homes), so I get quite defensive about it all, hence my rebuttle.

Sorry for coming accross a bit harsh.

Comments EDITed to reflect this, but please examine your post before you post it (as others would view and see it), as we are reading what you are saying, and respond accrodingly.

Being honest, It did not sound like a joke to me.

Regards,

Wes 

EDITed


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jan 2007)

OK. The thread is about headwear. Put it back on track.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (13 Jan 2007)

recce, I agree.


----------



## Lerch (17 Jan 2007)

Just as an aside..I read somewhere that the UK had adopted the velcro neck flap in their newest bush hats..can anyone verify this?


----------



## BitterAndTwisted (18 Jan 2007)

yes it is true on the new dpm desert bush hat there is a flap for the neck


----------



## William Webb Ellis (19 Jan 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> It's too bad that they didn't keep the old-style bush hat...nice and compact, covered the head, and didn't flop around!
> 
> The only downside was when some officers insisted on wearing them elf-syle!



Too true it was a sight..............


----------



## BDTyre (22 Jan 2007)

Neither myself nor the prior owner of my CADAPT boonie got much use out of the neck flap so far.  I've had it nearly two years and I've used it once, for twenty minutes on a stalking ex, mostly because I didn't have enough time to cam up the back of my neck.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Jan 2007)

Just in case you think our hat is a problem, I've seen the Italian Alpini happily wearing these in the field.  Not sure if they still wear them.

Nice wool felt hat = warm and waterproof! Good for avoiding blue on blue at night too, I mean, who else on the planet would be wearing a hat like that?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (22 Jan 2007)

TAC MP said:
			
		

> At least our Bonnie Hat is not as wide as the MARPAT one. Judging from the photo It seems the Marines boonie hat has a very  wide brim on theirs. I don't think ours is as Wide is that! Then again I could be wrong. I have not compared them side by side.



You mean our combat sombrero?

Modding the brim isn't really an issue in the Corps.  Most base tailor shops will do it for between $15 and $20 and alot of Marines have done this.


----------



## mysteriousmind (23 Jan 2007)

Ilike the hat...isued...it is comfyé

call me silly buts it is quite all right.


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Jan 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Ilike the hat...isued...it is comfyé
> 
> call me silly buts it is quite all right.



You might not think so after a patrol in the rain...


----------



## mysteriousmind (23 Jan 2007)

ACtually...

Ive been lucky enough to get rain every week end we were out when I was CIC (wich was until last december)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41921.1695.html

SO yes I had a lot of rain with it...and I still like it a lot. 

Ok I did not do some "patrol" with it...but...rain is rain IMHO


----------



## BDTyre (23 Jan 2007)

I was out in the rain for a good three or four hours with it and it was completely soaked through.  I didn't realize this until I took it off, but it had been soaked for quite awhile.

So I sprayed the thing with water repellent just to give a bit of added protection in anticipation of this past weekend, and it didn't rain until we were on the bus home.


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Jan 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> ACtually...
> 
> Ive been lucky enough to get rain every week end we were out when I was CIC (wich was until last december)
> 
> ...



 :

If you'd ever been on patrol then you'd understand the problems that arise from soggy brims obscuring your field of vision...  you are out of your lane on this one.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Jan 2007)

He has stated an opinion, not offered expert knowledge.. he's still in his lane.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (23 Jan 2007)

> So I sprayed the thing with water repellent just to give a bit of added protection in anticipation of this past weekend, and it didn't rain until we were on the bus home.



Thats some good water repellent you have there.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> > *If you'd ever been on patrol then you'd understand the problems that arise from soggy brims obscuring your field of vision...  you are out of your lane on this one.*
> 
> 
> *He has stated an opinion, not offered expert knowledge.. he's still in his lane. *


An opinion, not backed by knowledge, is mindless drivel - - useful only by sheer luck. So not only was he out of his lane, but he was in the wrong forum - - mindless drivel should remain in the site's Mess area.

You see, this part of the site should be for exchanging useful equipment information - - what parts of the uniform work, and how to fix those that don't. For example, how to modify the floppy hat if you have to wear it on patrol (where soldiers who patrol on foot have a requirement to see _despite_ the rain). Clearly Bloggins 1 & 2 above have _no_ experience, and thus contributed nothing of use. Now for the sunshine soldiers who like the hat as a fashion accessory, maybe a thread should be started to that effect under "Radio Chatter." 

Otherwise they should have stayed in their lane and STFU.

But that's just my opinion.*


* I have patrolled in the rain, and stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Jan 2007)

My point was that the "lane" he was supposedly out of was the fact that he knew nothing about what he was saying.  The topic had popped up about the floppy hat and it's ability in the rain.  Bloggins stated his opinion that it worked in the rain for him.  Does that mean it will work in the rain for everyone, nope. His original statement was "out of his lane" yes, but this topic is about the floppy hat (per the title) so he was just adding his 2 cents.  

*I have sat in the rain for whole days in Gagetown with both versions of my floppy.  I prefer the shortened one for it's lack of droopiness.  No wires or clothes hangers for me either, not needed now *AND* I saved a ton of money on my car insurance with GEICO!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> My point was that the "lane" he was supposedly out of was the fact that he knew nothing about what he was saying.  The topic had popped up about the floppy hat and it's ability in the rain.  Bloggins stated his opinion that it worked in the rain for him.  Does that mean it will work in the rain for everyone, nope. His original statement was "out of his lane" yes, but this topic is about the floppy hat (per the title) so he was just adding his 2 cents.
> 
> *I have sat in the rain for whole days in Gagetown with both versions of my floppy.  I prefer the shortened one for it's lack of droopiness.  No wires or clothes hangers for me either, not needed now *AND* I saved a ton of money on my car insurance with GEICO!!!



Well just like the comercial alludes to, I guess posting is easy enough for anyone...








dileas

tess


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Jan 2007)

haha, touché...


----------



## mysteriousmind (23 Jan 2007)

Look guys... I did not want to cause a asset, 

I stated that I used it under a lot of rain. OK I do not know nothing of patrol...but the subject is... Floppy hat not... patrol and Floppy hat. If you are not sure...take time to reread the thread title.


Again I'm sorry I have talked out of my lane...but I dint think so. I use it I'm in lot to say that I like it.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jan 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Again Im sory I have talk out of my lane...but I dont think so. I use it im in lot to say that I like it.



Is that what passes for English these days ?


----------



## Journeyman (23 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> > *Again Im sory I have talk out of my lane...but I dont think so. I use it im in lot to say that I like it.*
> 
> 
> *Is that what passes for English these days ? *


M-Mind.....you've now got a _franco_...._Airforce guy_......dumping on you.  
Your lack of patrolling experience is the least of your worries  :rofl:

(and the initial...intervention....wasn't _that _ serious. Just accept that _some_ people here may know more about suitable equipment/uniforms for light infantry patrolling in inclement weather than others    )


----------



## MPSHIELD (28 Jan 2007)

I noticed that when i got issued my kit for Afghanistan, the entitlement for the CADPAT AR Boonie hats had increased to 2. That makes sense as you sweat and need to wash it. I wonder if they will ever increase the CADPAT TW  one too. It would be nice to have a second one so you can send one in for cleaning on long exercises and operations. Perhaps one day.

Just a thought.


----------



## Sparkplugs (20 Apr 2010)

Digging up a necro thread, I know, I'm sorry, but I don't want to start a new thread for such a silly question.

I'm currently in KAF, and have been cursing the brim on the arid floppy hat.  I've seen people with short brims, and reading through this thread, I know it's possible to cut them down yourself, but I've also read that supply has the short ones.

Is it better to go ask for a short-brim one, or is there a place here in KAF I can have it shortened?  Unofficially, of course.   ;D


----------



## BDTyre (20 Apr 2010)

I'm fairly certain the ones in supply with short brims are there because the previous owner had the brim shortened.  You could ask if they have any in your size, but its not something the army is officially procuring.

There was a place that would shorten the brim, but apparently it is part of the "no-frills no gimmicks" plan and not only is it ceasing operation on 1 May 2010, it also is not taking drop-offs anymore as I found out yesterday when I went to get a pair of shorts mended.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Apr 2010)

Make friends with a Mat Tech at NSE?


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Apr 2010)

For the love of christ, if you're going to cut your floppy hat make sure you have a full length spare. 

People you don't even know who would other wise never give you the time of day will go out of their way to jack you up for having that. People in Kaf go berserk over it.  You're probably better off wearing a hat made out of beaver pelts and unicorn skin.

If you're still unconvinced and you end up doing it yourself;

Cut all the stitching around the edge of the brim. (There is a piece of material that goes around the hat that connects the top and bottom along the side if that makes sense)
Take the brim piece off.  Cut off only one small increment around the brim. I used one layer of stitching for a guide.
Resew the outside piece back to the hat.

Look at yourself in the mirror and take hero pics.
Lots of guys I know cut down their hat but they over did it and when the put it on afterward it looked retarded. It doesn't seem like a lot when your cutting but when you wear it it looks like the british floppy hat, or worse.

If on your first attempt you didn't take enough off, repeat the process.  Better the extra time and effort then either looking dumb  or lying to clothing to get a new hat.


----------



## Sparkplugs (27 Apr 2010)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> For the love of christ, if you're going to cut your floppy hat make sure you have a full length spare.
> 
> People you don't even know who would other wise never give you the time of day will go out of their way to jack you up for having that. People in Kaf go berserk over it.  You're probably better off wearing a hat made out of beaver pelts and unicorn skin.
> 
> ...



My plan was to just take one row, maybe one and a half rows of stitching off, I don't want it to look like some, hahahaha...  I'll look into it back home, so it may or may not happen anyway.  Thanks!


----------



## greazyjungle (7 May 2010)

http://dropzonetactical.com/hats/stubby.html

I got mine here...


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2010)

greazyjungle said:
			
		

> http://dropzonetactical.com/hats/stubby.html
> 
> I got mine here...



I notice it's only available in the TW CADPAT but not the AR.


----------



## greazyjungle (8 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I notice it's only available in the TW CADPAT but not the AR.



Send him an e-mail - limited stock in a few select sizes in AR...


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2010)

greazyjungle said:
			
		

> Send him an e-mail - limited stock in a few select sizes in AR...



I was just commenting.  I have an AR floppy hat.


----------

